

New Lisp and Functional Programming Comic Novella - drcode

In honor of April 1st, I've put together a little comic tale with many twists and turns- I hope you'll enjoy it!<p>http://www.lisperati.com/landoflisp/
======
KirinDave
WhyTheLuckyStiff vs. Conrad Barski!

This battle will be truly epic.

------
gms
Looks like something someone might make while on acid.

~~~
paul_reiners
That's a compliment, right?

------
tokipin
<http://www.lisperati.com/landoflisp/panel56.html>

lol. great

~~~
jimbokun
Shouldn't you have "SPOILER ALERT!" next to that link?

------
eru
There still will be trees?

------
jk4930
Love it. Thanks. :)

